# Solved: Excel data to Word template



## bangregar (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello,

I have an Excel sheet that contains data per row (employee data). I want data contained in each cell of each row be put in a Word template (a work agreement)

I see something close to what I need here, but I tried to manipulate the codes for hours and achieved nothing.

Please find enclosed the Excel file and the Word template that I need. These are dummy files as forum rules rule out.

Thanks in advance for your assistance 

Rgds,
Bang Regar


----------



## XCubed (Feb 22, 2013)

hi
Before we go into any macro development, have you tried the mail merge option in word? 

With mail merge you need an excel file with your data formatted as a list - which you already have

then you need to define where you want each record in your excel file should appear in your word document - which you've already done although you should make sure that your list starts in row 1

in Word you need to associate the excel file with the Word template - in the Mail ribbon - Select Recipients/Use existing list and then navigate to where your excel file is an select it

then you need to enter the "variables" in your word document - I've done this or you in the attached

then you need to just select the record you want to run - Click on Edit Recipient list and click on the one you want

and click Finish and Merge and then either Print or Edit (if you want to save a copy)

Give this a try and see if it will suit your needs.


----------



## bangregar (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi XCubed,

Didn't try mail merge. Thought it is, out of my ignorance, for sending out mass mails only.

But it works like a charm!
Thank you.. thank you..!!


----------



## XCubed (Feb 22, 2013)

You're very welcome


----------

